# sluggish idle with system



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

my car idles around 700 rpm and with my system when i turn it up it pulls down to like 500 or lower and wants to die but my system isnt big i dont think it pulls any power from the motor 1 audiobahn 15" with like 200 watts for the sub and another amp 200 wats for highs is this possible pulling a current so mutch that your car will slow the idle lower?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

At full power your system is drawing 32 amps. Your alternator puts out about 25 amps at idle (and a max of 80 amps at 5000rpm or higher). I'm not surprised that the idle drops.

Lew


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

What kindda amp is that so I don't accidentally buy one of those? I can crank my amp up to 20 out of 35 for almost half hour, that's 1 headunit (10 gauge wire), 2 component door speakers and 2 12s and the amp (8 gauge wire) everything Alpine... don't ask ...without any problem, and I don't have any capacitors I don't believe in these. I'd grab a multimeter and see which part draws most of the current. Maybe you have better luck if you post this in the Audio forum.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

might want to look into upgrading the "magic 3"

I know from a theoretical standpoint it shouldn't help with the rpm lowering, but it does, also helps with dimming and any other electrical problems you might have.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I think its time for a Cap there buddy. I just had to install 1 today. Everytime my bass hit, my lights pretty much went compl. off. :thumbdwn: 

But now with the cap its much better and sounds better. The amp is always getting power :thumbup:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh I meant I can crank it up that loud for half hour with the engine off without any problem. Smart amps don't need caps.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

smart people dont need caps

a cap is just a bandaid and will further kill your charging system. A cap can discharge in a millisecond, but ti takes 3 to 20 times longer to recharge the cap, putting further strain on your already dying alternator


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ha with my system i think im far from needing a cap i mean my amp is only 200watts its major old school too i dunno what brand it is cause its ben scratched to crap but its pushing my 15 like no other and with my dome light on its a slight dim not mutch but for some reason it makes my car drop idle alot..i got a buddy iwth a fozgate bd1000 or somethin he says on his if he turns it up loud and sits at idle his saturn will eventually die from so mutch pull


----------

